# A Crate Training Question



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LMAO!!! Kids do love getting in there don't they?


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Once they're quiet (stopped whining and crying to be let out) you are allowed to let them out. But not before, or you will reinforce their noisy behavior. You must be firm about this. It might hurt you more than it hurts them. Not a peep.


----------

